# CPS Repair Appointments?



## rmfagan (Sep 2, 2013)

So...just read about this and thought I'd put it to you fine folks. Rather than mailing off your gear for repair, you can apparently make an appointment and go in person in one of two areas. Anyone done this? I'm specifically interested in the Ridgefield Park, NJ location. 

What are the advantages? Do they actually do simple repairs on the spot? Is this just trading shipping for gas/time? What's the process? I've asked for an appointment so we'll see what they say. Are they pretty good about fitting you in or should I expect an outrageous wait list to get a slot?

Thanks all


----------

